# Problem on Face detection with 15-35mm RF 2.8



## xps (Sep 9, 2020)

I am struggling with an problem on the R5 with the 15-25mm 2.8 RF lens. 
Even the person is very near, AF with face detetcion does not work. I tried everything in the settings, new FW has been installed on lens und on R5. Each other mode works well, but no face detenction.
Any thoughts on what I can try else?

Much thanks


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2020)

Ok--your issue rang a bell. I just tried AF face detect and eye detect with my R. First, I set my Initial Servo AF point to start from the manually set AF point. Servo AF must be on. In the R5 manual, this is explained on page 445.

Also, with the R and the RF 15-35mm, I think because of wide angle making the eyes appear so small, for me the R struggles if there is more back-light than front-light. Really struggles.

When set other than as above, my face-detect/eye-detect is all over the place. As it is with back-lit situations.

I think this is the first time I tried using eye-detect with the 15-35, which I just use with single-point, manually chosen, Servo AF--no detect. 

I hope this translates over to your R5 and you get things straightened out!

(My wife graciously let me try all the settings with her as my model!)


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion. That might clear up some of my issues with AF!


----------

